# Bernie Schaeffer?



## scranch (29 September 2006)

Has anyone heard of bernie schaeffer? www.schaeffersresearch.com ?
I have asked on another forum but no reply.
got a free option trading dvd when I ordered some stuff from traders library.Surprised to get it actually.He sends an email every day with his take on us market.
Bought a dvd recently from him,in it was a flier,the hook being for $99 you could follow his portfolio "duplicate Bernies moves with detailed entry and exit positions".
Just wondering if anyone else has heard of him.Got a phone call from him one day,was out but he left a message,any questions just call him.
Pretty keen to call from USA.
Brian


----------



## Julia (29 September 2006)

The name sounds familiar but I can't put it into any familiar context.
Sorry.

Julia


----------



## mime (29 September 2006)

No sorry I haven't heard of him. Is he related to Warren Buffett?


----------



## Dukey (29 September 2006)

I had a soil science lecturer of that name at Qld Ag College many years ago!!

Though somehow i dont think its the same dude!!

I hope not - for your sake anyway  :ald:


----------



## Magdoran (29 September 2006)

scranch said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of bernie schaeffer? www.schaeffersresearch.com ?
> I have asked on another forum but no reply.
> got a free option trading dvd when I ordered some stuff from traders library.Surprised to get it actually.He sends an email every day with his take on us market.
> Bought a dvd recently from him,in it was a flier,the hook being for $99 you could follow his portfolio "duplicate Bernies moves with detailed entry and exit positions".
> ...



Hello Brian,


Bernie Schaeffer is quite well known in the US.  He is an occasional commentator on “Nightly Business Report”  (a show I watch daily at 12:30 PM on SBS from the US PBS network – hence relatively unbiased as US shows go - see the link:  http://www.pbs.org/nbr/ ).

Schaeffer has written a few books on technical analysis and option trading, and is often quoted in various Financial media on options, particularly on volatility aspects.

His main thrust is in determining options trades for his subscribers.  See the links below:

http://www.schaeffersresearch.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernie_Schaeffer

Personally I’ve never used the service so can’t comment on it, but early on in my US option trading days, I used to visit the site and was on the emailing list for a while.  Some of it gave me some ideas which were of interest, but this would really suit someone wanting some perspectives on option trading in the US.

I though that some of his remarks were off the mark, while others were quite worthwhile, but not out of the paid service, just general comments on shows and the bits on the website and emails.

I doubt you got a call from the man himself, I’m sure he has dedicated staff to do that, or telemarketers.

$99 US sounds quite pricey to me though.  You’d want to be trading with a lot of capital in the US options market to justify that kind of expenditure, and you’d want to be sure he really knew what he was doing…

Perhaps you could learn some tactics that may be useful if you are a developing options trader, but really there are probably more cost effective ways to do this.  There are several good options players in the derivative section on this site for instance that would probably be able to give you some good pointers depending on what you want to do.

If you’re thinking of sinking some cash into the US, and are going to use options to do it, Wayne or I could map out our experiences on the US market… but we can’t give you specific financial advice…


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## wayneL (29 September 2006)

I've heard mixed reviews.

Right on cue, Adam Warner (who clearly likes Bernie) has made mention of him on his blog: http://adamsoptions.blogspot.com/2006/09/weekday-at-bernies.html

I have heard other option traders I respect can him.

Bear in mind that primarily, these are marketing companies in the typical american style... get the money first and worry about the content later. (I know, I worked for one as a trader *briefly*)

The way they spin things is incredible. (and often immoral)

Cheers


----------

